# Garmin Edge 510/520



## Crandoggler (25 Feb 2016)

Looking to buy one within the next couple of weeks. Anyone got one for sale? How much?


----------



## broady (25 Feb 2016)

Just wondering why you aren't including the 500?


----------



## Doyleyburger (25 Feb 2016)

Probably coz it ain't Bluetooth enabled. Easier to transfer the ride straight to phone rather than plug into the computer


----------



## Joffey (26 Feb 2016)

You can have my 510 for £200 :-D


----------



## Crandoggler (26 Feb 2016)

I could buy a brand new one for £199 :-D

Yeah, Bluetooth is a big one for me.


----------



## alvintc (26 Feb 2016)

My edge 500 is now up for sale. However I completely understand the BT capability as it's one of the reasons I wanted to move up! The size & week long battery life are missed though!


----------



## Crandoggler (1 Mar 2016)

Bump


----------



## Andy clarke (3 Mar 2016)

alvintc said:


> My edge 500 is now up for sale. However I completely understand the BT capability as it's one of the reasons I wanted to move up! The size & week long battery life are missed though!


How much for your 500


----------



## alvintc (3 Mar 2016)

Andy clarke said:


> How much for your 500



Hi, completely o/t but it's long sold I'm afraid!


----------



## Polite (11 Aug 2016)

I have a Garmin 510 for sale if still interested.


----------



## Andy clarke (21 Aug 2016)

How much


----------

